# Truck tires



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I am shopping for new tires for my '04 F-150. I checked the Ford forums but thought it would be prudent to get opinions from those that use their trucks for work. 

What are you driving on?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/what-tires-58587/


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Just a thought.

Many times a guy can find factory takeoffs for very cheap.

usually the tires are almost new. Many times the rims are included.



I bought this set for my 3/4 ton for $700 rims included. with only 17 miles. yep one seven


Also I prefer load range e tires.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

www.treadwright.com These are the only tires I buy. Last set I bought for my F-150 cost $324 shipped for 4 tires and lasted 38,000 miles. They're the best.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ive had great luck with cooper discoverer atr:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

BobsLandscaping said:


> www.treadwright.com These are the only tires I buy. Last set I bought for my F-150 cost $324 shipped for 4 tires and lasted 38,000 miles. They're the best.


 
Which tires did you get? Did they match sidewalls? 

Anyone else heard of/used them?


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I got the mud terrains. The sidewalls will match if you order 4 at a time. These tires have a cult like following in the off-road world. They used to be called Hi-Tec Retreading up until a year ago or so. They look good too, can't tell they're retreads until you get right up on em. Mine are built on Bf Goodrich carcasses. They rock in the mud and snow. Only drawback is tire whine, with the mud tread you can hear the tires a little more than usual. Not a big deal to me. For the money they can't be beat. The warranty is great too. I shipped a tire back that was 3/4 worn out with a sidewall cut. They mailed me a brand new tire no questions asked.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I use to run coopers are they were a little weak, now I got BFGoodie Commercial T/A's and its like a new truck!


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

I have the General Grabber HTS on my Suburban and love them. They have a much better ride than the factory original Goodyear Wranglers. TireRack.com has a real world rating page for all different types of tires based on actual user feedback. The Grabber HTS was top rated by Consumer Reports for what ever that is worth. So far I would buy the Grabbers again if I needed new tires.

I have Michelin Cross Terrain SUV tires on my Grand Cherokee and they are good. The Jeep came with Michelin LTX from the factory. The LTXs were shot before their mileage warranty ran out so they gave me a pro rated discount towards the Cross Terrains. Michelins are good tires but over priced in my opinion. 

The price difference between Michelin LTX MS and the General Grabber HTS was about $100 PER tire. LTX was $210 and the Grabber $105.

Here is the link to the TireRack's rating of highway all season truck/suv tires:

www tirerack com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=HAS


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

a bit more than what hughjazz gave though. Nitto Terra Grappler AT


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been through many tires and I've found personally that:

Goodyear - Crap, they can't build a tire worth a lick.

Michelin - Excellent, yet pricy.

Uniroyal - Great for the price.

BFGoodrich - Same as michelin, same company i think, uniroyal too. Some of the old BFgoodie tires they now sell as Uniroyals.

Hankook - Junk.

Cooper - They were good until the prices went up, now they are nothing special.

Herculese - Crap.

Khumos - Ok, for 50 bucks a tire or whatever they costs they were actually not half bad.

Toyo's - Awesome, but hella pricy.

Note that any OE tire I ever had was pretty weak, they don't sell cars with good tires.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a 3/4 ton van. I got it used. Had Wrangler HT on it I believe. Noisy and were not rated for the 8500 GVW. Also too much compression and sway when loaded down. 

After only a few months got truck tires. Meaning Load Range D or E and 8 ply or 10 ply. I got 4 new BFG 10 ply Load Range E tires at Costco $126 ea installed. These are like what you see on first class utility co trucks. What a difference compared to passenger tires. My first 3/4 ton vehicle too.

You may want a knobby type tire on your pu but at least look into what are real truck tires for your vehicle. For a 1/2 ton there are many choices that are passenger ply and rating. For a 3/4 ton it's a bit different.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I've been through many tires and I've found personally that:
> 
> Goodyear - Crap, they can't build a tire worth a lick.
> 
> ...


 why do i always buy the wrong thing?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I've been through many tires and I've found personally that:
> 
> Goodyear - Crap, they can't build a tire worth a lick.
> 
> ...


Dead on IMO
When I worked for my Dad's company we were allways buying tires for something. He had 4-6 trucks running all the time for 20+ years.
On my own now I only have 2 trucks both running BFG's 10ply comercial tires


----------



## CTDiesel (May 13, 2009)

hughjazz said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> Many times a guy can find factory takeoffs for very cheap.
> 
> ...


Very true, I am looking for an OE set to put on my van right now. I've got those terrible looking early 90's Ford van wheels with the big silver cap over most of the wheel. My tires need replaced and I figured why not do a little updating to the wheels too before I paint the van.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I am looking for an OE set to put on my van right now.


Save your pennies bro, OE's are junk; after I get a new car I sell the OE's cheap and slap on some real rubber. Tires make such a difference, and when your hauling a heavy load in cold weather your taking your life into your hands with crap tires.

As far as I'm concerned buying tires is like buying paint, you don't save any money going cheap!


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't know, I've heard both sides,


my oe set lasted over 50k miles. ( Not too much) but when I changed I didn't have to pay to have the new ones balanced either, or any environment crap either.

Just bolt on the new ones. (and sell the old set of rims and tires for $250) = net loss of $450 for a brand new set of tires and rims.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> ive had great luck with cooper discoverer atr:thumbsup:



I've got a set of those on my p/u. they are OK but the two on the right side won't hold air. After sitting a week and a half they were down to 20 psi, with the left side at 45. Made for a funky ride.

And no, I don't _think_ it's the driver :whistling


----------

